# New E.A.



## LCWebb (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello all, 
I am new member, recieved my E.A. about a month ago at Concho Lodge #1260. Looking forward to turning in my profiency in a couple of weeks and am glad to be here!


----------



## rock_star_33 (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations, stick with it. You will never regret it.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations & Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome, enjoy the experience and the friendship in here..


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice.  Glad to have you aboard.  Keep up the zeal, it is imperative to work around the beehive.


----------



## tom268 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome into the family.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations brother! Welcome aboard. You will always be an EA, even after you become a Master. Good times!


----------



## SC Heston (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! Congrats on the EA and keep up the good work. How is San Angelo doing? I have a aunt and uncle that live there and have not been there in several years.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome...


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## LCWebb (Apr 22, 2011)

I am very happy to have found this site, it is amazing. I am off to my afternoon work study session.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 22, 2011)

Bro. Webb, You let me know when you are raised, so I can try to be there to see...


----------



## LCWebb (Apr 22, 2011)

Will do, Bro. Bennett


----------

